# A dog from the nationals....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

During the nationals, there was a woman walking around with her dog in a stroller all day long (I remember her from Dallas also). She changed the dog's fabulous dresses several times a day. 

Well, I just looked up the website of the woman who makes the clothing....HOLY COW!!!

Chien Coature: Sunburst Rhumba Gown

The dresses are over $1000!!!!!!!!!!!! 

...sorry, just had to share this information.....:w00t::w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat. . . I'm sorry to say this but I looked at that dress at :new_shocked:1,200$ & I think it makes the maltese look "fat" on the backside! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: 

Please don't get one for Ava! :brownbag:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, I browsed that site, very few cute things and nothing at all worth the price.....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As far as the "Diva Dangles" go----Lisi would chomp them down in a breath!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I saw her in the hallway outside of the ballroom and had a chance to look at the red outfit very closely. The interesting thing is that the skirts attach so that you can take them off. It starts with a vest, then you can add one skirt and then a second skirt if you want the very long, formal dress. I was especially eyeing as I was thinking of making one for Secret or Lacie. The beading is beautiful and I wouldn't have the patience to hand bead, but I've seen fabric that is already beaded that would work. I'm going to see what I can come up with and make one for one of my girls. If it works out, I'll post pictures.

Pat - BTW -- how many of these have you already ordered for Ava??? LOL


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

That's some dress. Pat you made me smile. A few years ago I brought home a designer short, ivory strapless dress with ostrich feathers on the skirt. My husband told me I looked like "bride of big bird" . I couldn't even be mad - because I sort of did, lol.
It went straight back to the store.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm not ordering any of those!!! :blink:

The most expensive dress I have for Ava (I think) is the tutu dress from Tammy Peace, and I love that dress!!










Tammy requires many measurements!!! but boy, it fits like it was made for her. .....well....it WAS made for her...


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie has 2 dresses, I have 0. I doubt she will be getting anything from this site soon. LOL


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Wow!!! Even if I had money to burn, I wouldn't spend that much on a dress for her. I love her lots, but WTH...*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I wouldn't spend that much on a dress for MYSELF :w00t:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The outfits and work and those dresses is unbelieveable. The dog had on what I would consider a bridal gown one day. It was hand embroidered, studded with crystals and three layers of skirt, each one with outstanding beading. Of course it had a matching leash with pearls. The dress did not show up well on the Malt since it was off white, but in a human size, it would be a to die for dress. I would never order that expensive a dress for the dog or me, but I can appreciate the talent it took to make those outfits. 

Chien Coature: Joy Gown


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reva, this would be the perfect dress for Lisa for Mazie Moo for her wedding! or maybe even for Lisa in an adult version! The beading is exquisite!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Pat, do you think that woman at the show OWNS that site? Holy Cow for sure!!!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Can you imagine that dog's closet!! Wow. Of course Jodi wears Armani suits (I don't even know if I spelled that right LOL)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just seeing the title of your post, I knew exactly who you were talking about.
Okay, she was a bit over the top, but beautiful. Just an amazing, crazy, gorgeous outfit. Yes, the prices are totally extravagant, but it must take a lot of time to make that feathered outfit. 

I have the idea that some people can create astounding works, that only the very wealthy can afford...but in the end it is a good thing, that the very wealthy can support people with a vision. I have mixed emotions, but that little spoiled fluff was decked out in a really, astoundingly beautiful outfit. She took my breath away.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maisie and Me said:


> Pat, do you think that woman at the show OWNS that site? Holy Cow for sure!!!!!!!


No, she told me that she didn't. Her dog models for the site, but it is not hers.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, just one of those outfits costs as much as my entire wardrobe probably!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

You need to hook up Ava as a model too so she can get some freebies!!! Ava would make the perfect little model!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

revakb2 said:


> The outfits and work and those dresses is unbelieveable. The dog had on what I would consider a bridal gown one day. It was hand embroidered, studded with crystals and three layers of skirt, each one with outstanding beading. Of course it had a matching leash with pearls. The dress did not show up well on the Malt since it was off white, but in a human size, it would be a to die for dress. I would never order that expensive a dress for the dog or me, but I can appreciate the talent it took to make those outfits.
> 
> Chien Coature: Joy Gown


I agree with you Reva. I knew who she was because I've been enjoying Joy modeling on Chien Coature since Dixie was made a part of PawVogue. I am in awe of her clothes. I would never be able to order any but if I could I sure would. I was so pleased to meet Joy and Ann in person.

Lynn there is another designer that makes a vest with a removable skirt, Chicka-Bow-Wow. You can find the owner on FB, Sandra Barnes. Her prices are quite reasonable I think.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Just seeing the title of your post, I knew exactly who you were talking about.
> Okay, she was a bit over the top, but beautiful. Just an amazing, crazy, gorgeous outfit. Yes, the prices are totally extravagant, but it must take a lot of time to make that feathered outfit.
> 
> I have the idea that some people can create astounding works, that only the very wealthy can afford...but in the end it is a good thing, that the very wealthy can support people with a vision. I have mixed emotions, but that little spoiled fluff was decked out in a really, astoundingly beautiful outfit. She took my breath away.


Sylvia I agree with you. She took my breath away too. For where she was I don't think she was over the top really. Even if you can't afford the things on the site you can appreciate the work that goes into them. I think they are gorgeous.:yes:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Reva, this would be the perfect dress for Lisa for Mazie Moo for her wedding! or maybe even for Lisa in an adult version! The beading is exquisite!


Wowee that costs more than my actual wedding dress!!!!!!!!!!! It is a beautiful piece of work and Maizy would certainly look pretty in it!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow ....some stylin' fashion...
Chien Coature: Ruby Rhumba Gown

$1800 ! Wow I'm in the wrong profession.I might have to up my game in doggie jewels!


----------

